# When you drink water...



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Where and/or how do you get your drinking water?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Distilled or reverse osmosis or Spring water.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Straight from the tap, kept in the fridge.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

What do these count as? They're good but no sugar and no calories but they are carbonated.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Losers. I don't need to pay for it if mother nature gives it for free. I just collect it from the rains.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sajs said:


> Losers. I don't need to pay for it if mother nature gives it for free. I just collect it from the rains.


http://www.iflscience.com/environment/rainwater-shows-rising-levels-mercury-parts-north-america


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

When I drink tap water, it has to be from the bathroom. I won't drink it if it's from the kitchen because it's never as nice. Maybe it's because it's colder from the bathroom, but it feels like it's cleaner. Kitchen tap water can smell like dishwashing liquid, so it could be because of that, too.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/environment/rainwater-shows-rising-levels-mercury-parts-north-america


1 - What if I live on the east coast ?

And more importantly

2 - I am not even close to North America, in fact I am on the other pole.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sajs said:


> 1 - What if I live on the east coast ?
> And more importantly
> 2 - I am not even close to North America, in fact I am on the other pole.


They burn coal pretty much world wide, and even the fish in the ocean end up with high levels of mercury because of it.

At the very minimum worth testing, I sure as hell wouldn't trust my rain water around here.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


> When I drink tap water, it *has to be from the bathroom*. I won't drink it if it's from the kitchen because it's never as nice. Maybe it's because it's colder from the bathroom, but* it feels like it's cleaner*, too.





















It totally

makes

sense


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> They burn coal pretty much world wide, and even the fish in the ocean end up with high levels of mercury because of it.
> 
> At the very minimum worth testing, I sure as hell wouldn't trust my rain water around here.


I can send you rain water from this place, but I am pretty sure that the costs of shipping outweight the benefits and it will be more cheap to buy bottled water where you are.

Anyway, you know it was a joke, right ?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sajs said:


> I can send you rain water from this place, but I am pretty sure that the costs of shipping outweight the benefits and it will be more cheap to buy bottled water where you are.
> 
> Anyway, you know it was a joke, right ?


Yeah but people do it some places... I'd never do it without filtering but its a free world I guess.. maybe...

Curious what it says next to the toilet fountain?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah but people do it some places... I'd never do it without filtering but its a free world I guess.. maybe...
> 
> *Curious what it says next to the toilet fountain?*


Oh, I have no idea, I am not an eagle man, how I am suppossed to read that ? In the title it says "A sip of ___somethingincomplete__"


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

sajs said:


> Losers. I don't need to pay for it if mother nature gives it for free. I just collect it from the rains.


This is free too and much more efficient than waiting for rain.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> This is free too and much more efficient than waiting for rain.


No it is not the same as water. And the picture is kind of ambiguous, what is supposed to be the actual liquid? haha.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sajs said:


> Oh, I have no idea, I am not an eagle man, how I am suppossed to read that ? In the title it says "A sip of ___somethingincomplete__"


Lol yeah I got that part, looks like it says something about a sip of conflict? Reminds me of the restaurant that serves food in toilets...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol yeah I got that part, looks like it says something about a sip of conflict? Reminds me of the restaurant that serves food in toilets...


that's disgusting, haha.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

sajs said:


> It totally
> 
> makes
> 
> sense


That's what my parents tell me. My mum will only have water from the kitchen.

I can see some of the other words on the sign.  It is "Why do some people enjoy this (I can't see the word) while others shudder in disgust?".


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


> That's what my parents tell me. *My mum will only have water from the kitchen*.


Oh my god ! She must be crazy ! :lol


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Bottled water from the tap and cooled in the fridge. Whenever I've traveled north to visit my sister their water is harder and has an aftertaste of calcium I'm not used to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bottled water from stores and purified water from the fridge (built in system).


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Always from the tap now. I went through a phase of drinking fizzy bottled water but I can't have it now as it makes me feel bloated. Plus it tastes awful when the fizz dies.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I buy those $0.80 gallons from WalMart, not sure where they get their water from. When I make coffee or mix those sugar free flavor powders, I get the water from the tap. I only drink bottled water when we're on a road trip or hiking.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Brita water filter pitcher that I keep in the fridge. Constantly having to refill it is a little annoying. Every 3 months I scrub the whole pitcher and all its little parts. Fungus seems to get into all sorts of crevices. I switch out the filter ever 3-5 months.

I would never buy bottled water.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Normally filtered from the tap, but the water here is tasting really odd of late so drinking bottled atm. Gotta get that plastic into my bloodstream somehow.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Straight from the tap, usually. We have excellent tap water here. Occasionally I'll buy some bottled water and put it in storage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I won't drink water that isn't filtered. Granted, we use those cheap Pur faucet filters but the water does actually taste better. I would prefer the RO water but they're so expensive my parents won't buy one. Funny because they buy bottled water that they don't really know the source. I refuse to drink bottled water. To me, it's no better than what comes out of the tap unless I filtered it myself. You can't know where it comes from no matter what they say.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Bottled water, a $170 billion industry...

$170,000,000,000...

...for something that comes out of a tap.

Gotta hand it to them.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

Deer Park, b**ches.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a MIDI distiller in the garage, a gallon of that and a couple bottles of sparkling water a day. I've grown accustomed to distilled and filtered water so tap water tastes like chemicals, and a lot like a dentists office, which I assume is the fluoride.

Other than that I bathe myself in Aquadeco and Evian Palace.


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

Filtered water all the way . I do buy bottled water like once or twice a month .


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I drink toilet water. That sht is delicious


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Literally straight from the tap - no cups or anything. Imo water tastes the best when its running.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

I get my water right out of the tap. Its clean and taste okay I guess. No sense in bottled water unless your tap water is unclean.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The tap water around here tastes too much like chlorine on it's own so I use the little Brita pitcher.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't live without sparkling water. Tap water only when I have no other option


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to drink filtered tap water since we "supposedly" have the best tap water in the country. Now I usually boiled the water before drinking, because one of my uncles run a kitchen appliance business, so he would often give away the older obsolete kitchen appliances display models. So about once a year, he would have about a dozen of these water boilers like these he needs to get rid of. And since most of my fluid consumption are from warm/hot tea, I drink mostly out of this.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Bottled water, a $170 billion industry...
> 
> $170,000,000,000...
> 
> ...


Bottled water comes from the purest source in fresh icy crystal geysering mountains, from clear blue skies with fresh green vegetation underneath and serene pure water falls going through. The water has to be top notch if it comes from that. Because this is what the bottle water labels illustrates to us.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knightofdespair said:


> What do these count as? They're good but no sugar and no calories but they are carbonated.


I drink grocery store brand carbonated water drinks, too. Right now, they are 50 cents per one liter bottle.

Black Cherry, Peach, Strawberry, and Pineapple/Coconut have been the go-to flavors for me.

After that, it's coffee, soda, PowerAde/Gatorade, and then water.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I just drink/use tap water. I usually make tea or coffee or add mio though since I need some taste. Hasn't killed me yet..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> Bottled water comes from the purest source in fresh icy crystal geysering mountains, from clear blue skies with fresh green vegetation underneath and serene pure water falls going through.


You're hired


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I drink grocery store brand carbonated water drinks, too. Right now, they are 50 cents per one liter bottle.
> 
> Black Cherry, Peach, Strawberry, and Pineapple/Coconut have been the go-to flavors for me.
> 
> After that, it's coffee, soda, PowerAde/Gatorade, and then water.


I like these because they're only half as carbonated as soda, they don't have any sugar or artificial sweeteners, natural flavors and they are clear. They are zero calories, zero sodium, the only downside is they cost more than tap water but who really sits around drinking 8-10 cups of tapwater a day?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> What do these count as? They're good but no sugar and no calories but they are carbonated.


Ah yes, La Croix; the best carbonated drink ever because they got my husband off of the sugary and artificially sweetened sodas altogether. Before he tried these, he was drinking copious amounts of Coke Zero to replace the 6-12+ cans per of regular Coca Cola he had been drinking. I like that they contain only carbonated water and natural flavors, nothing else. I'm not much of a soda drinker (as weird as that may sound), as plain water has always been my preference by far, but I do occasionally steal a few sips of his La Croix.:grin2:


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I drink mine straight from the tap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knightofdespair said:


> I like these because they're only half as carbonated as soda, they don't have any sugar or artificial sweeteners, natural flavors and they are clear. They are zero calories, zero sodium, the only downside is they cost more than tap water but who really sits around drinking 8-10 cups of tapwater a day?


Yep - mine are clear, too. They're good on ice on a hot day.
I have only seen dudes with gallon jugs with water. I don't play dat. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever is the most convenient at the time. I kind of figure if I get from a variety of sources that I'll minimize any particular contaminant. Probably more concerned about chemicals leeching into it from the plastic bottle than metals from pipes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Merkurial said:


> Can't not to add a response in this old topic because I understand you so well! I prefer filtered water too, I drink only it in fact (sometimes boiled too, however I don't like its taste), the bottled one isn't interesting for me at all :b I'm not against it but in my opinion the taste and quality of my filtered one is much better, well it's an individual taste :laugh:
> And I tried such Brita filters too, they're nice but you're right, they're rather uncomfortable in cleaning and refilling (but the ones for separate containeers are even much worse :b), that's why I decided to install a RO system in my house, the one like on these examples from cozzy, now I can say that they're really good :grin2:
> I have such Home Master at the current time and it filters my water greatly, besides it can be used without all that annoying procedures much longer than 3 months :grin2: But unfortunately such systems are really expensive...:frown2:


 I have been trying to talk my mother into getting one of these for ages but she keeps wasting money on those Pur faucet units. They're OK but I have a feeling they don't filter that well and they're expensive as hell over time.

The only bad thing about the RO units in my view is they're bulky and not all that much fun to install. I could probably do it but that's a real rat's nest of hoses and stuff.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

From puddles, if it's dirty then idc


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mostly from the tap. Occasionally bottled from the store.


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Out of the fridge from the built in filter

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Out the tap usually. I wouldn't mind some kind of filter, but I couldn't justify the price at the moment.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

My water is orange and smells weird here. So ya, bottled only.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Bottled water from the store.


----------

